# Carbon Arrows



## Zorph (Dec 11, 2006)

I think this is a great idea. 

Some ideas to test:
1) Accuracy - I saw a test that carbon tech did on their website, something along those lines.
2) Durability - Test shooting into something hard and see how much it could take. Can it withstand shooting into bone? Simulate it being inside of an animal and brushing up against trees. Does the arrow snap or hold up?
3) Quality of the arrow - Within weight, straightness and consistency of the spine.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*compare of carbon arrows*

I think this is a very interesting project and I hope you can realize this.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Zorph said:


> I think this is a great idea.
> 
> Some ideas to test:
> 1) Accuracy - I saw a test that carbon tech did on their website, something along those lines.
> ...


 I was actually thinking of a torture test for starters, cement blocks should do the trick there...maybe 2 x 4 's. Then a straightness test versus what they advertised them as.., etc. But realistic tests would also be good, harder to replicate though.


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*I'd like...*

some professional opinion as to the importance of arrow straightness relative to real life hunting situations. I personallly think we are getting a little nuts with this...Maybe you can do an evaluation on quieter boots :set1_rolf2: 

Carter


----------



## Buckbob (Dec 31, 2006)

*Buckbob*

I am new to archery, trying to learn. I have
a sidewinder pro(just for christmas)anyone have
any sujestions?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

It has a lot to do with what you can afford. Most all of the companies have a good mid priced shaft now in the .003" tolerance. Carbon Express has a large choice at some great prices and Gold Tip XT's can often be found at a nice price also. There are lots of choices, but I personally look for something with no more than a .003" runout in straightness. Check out the sponsors page here on AT, check the Bowhunters Superstore...they have a great selection and decent prices.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

carteranderson said:


> some professional opinion as to the importance of arrow straightness relative to real life hunting situations. I personallly think we are getting a little nuts with this...Maybe you can do an evaluation on quieter boots :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Carter


 Laugh... I think the boot test was already done by a Hunting mag. wink: 

So, who knows what has to happen to get this carbon arrow comparison going?? Should I start contacting different arrow companies and asking them to send me three of each shaft I would want to see tested? I'm sure there are staff with AT that would have more clout than I at getting that to happen....?


----------



## dynatec3d (Aug 14, 2005)

*carbon arrows*

I started shooting carbons this year and I shoot carbon express eliminator. i live close to Bowhunters Superstore and they don,t have the eliminators at there store or in their catalog. I go to a shop ten miles away and can get the eliminators. Not impressed with Bowhunters. Went to the old Bowhunter,s warehouse they had lots more stuff at their store. They don,t stock 2314 easton shafts xx75,s in advantage timber or realtree.


----------



## indianriver (Jun 27, 2005)

*Bowhunters in Wellsville?*

I am not sure you visited Bowhunters Superstore. Bowhunters Superstore
stocks every Easton, Carbon Express and Gold Tip Arrow or Shaft that is in current production.

The new Bowhunters Superstore carries 8500 different Archery items, as compared to 3100 at the old Bowhunters Warehouse, and has alot of the same employees waiting on customers in the showroom and working the phones and Shipping Department.

Bowhunters Superstore announced a 12,000 S.F. Expansion of their showroom after only 9 months since the reopening of their company and is 
going to have the Bowfestival This July along with Fantastic Prices, free entertainment and free food.

They are open 7 days a week and have 3 Full time techs at the store, and 1 pro shooter on staff.

I would encourage you to actually visit the store sometime.

Alot of people worked very hard to RE-Create this company.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Chain stores*



dynatec3d said:


> I started shooting carbons this year and I shoot carbon express eliminator. i live close to Bowhunters Superstore and they don,t have the eliminators at there store or in their catalog. I go to a shop ten miles away and can get the eliminators. Not impressed with Bowhunters. Went to the old Bowhunter,s warehouse they had lots more stuff at their store. They don,t stock 2314 easton shafts xx75,s in advantage timber or realtree.


 I believe the reason you don't find the Eliminators in Bowhunters Superstore or Lancaster archery catalog, etc. is because they were named for the chain stores like Jays, Dick's sporting goods, etc. I am almost certain they are the same shaft as one of the Terminators, they just put a different name on it for those retail chain stores. So if you can't find they Eliminators next time, you may find the same arrow named Terminator.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

*Carbon arrow evaluations*

Several magazines have been doing articles on carbon arrows recently. There are so many issues involved in evaluation of arrows because of the many and varied uses, e.g., hunting large/small game, 3D tournament shooting, indoor target, outdoor target, etc. that you would have to address each of those uses independently.
The most recent article I read addressed the heavy arrow vs. lighter arrows for hunting large game.
Don't know if I've added much here but I sure appreciate the chance to put in my 2 cents worth.
Thanks.


----------



## carlsca (Mar 23, 2007)

It would be interesting to see the results in a rating test, but I think it just comes down to what you like best. It is like saying what is better, Ford or Chevy? Ford guys like Fords and Chevy guys like Chevys. Once you get into high end arrows I don't think I could tell the difference between them.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

indianriver said:


> I am not sure you visited Bowhunters Superstore. Bowhunters Superstore
> stocks every Easton, Carbon Express and Gold Tip Arrow or Shaft that is in current production.
> 
> The new Bowhunters Superstore carries 8500 different Archery items, as compared to 3100 at the old Bowhunters Warehouse, and has alot of the same employees waiting on customers in the showroom and working the phones and Shipping Department.
> ...


I wouldn't use this comapny again if I had to. Very dishonest buisness practices, shotty customer service as well. I surely will not do any buying over the internet from them. Maybe they are better in person. I doubt it .


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

hambini said:


> I wouldn't use this comapny again if I had to. Very dishonest buisness practices, shotty customer service as well. I surely will not do any buying over the internet from them. Maybe they are better in person. I doubt it .


 What in the world does this have to do with this thread I started?? I was saying there should be an evaluation done on carbon arrows not where to buy your hunting supplies! That goes for you too, indianriver.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

Here's a couple posts you might want to take a look at:
(Post#1 & #14): http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102434

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=331358

According to the evaluation noted & among brands tested, I'd rate Easton/Beman best followed by high end Carbon Techs, followed by Carbon Express CX or better.


----------



## jkskeet (Jun 24, 2007)

For the money i would definately look into the PSE Radial X Weave. They are less that 80 a dozen and they stand up better than most easton and definately beman's. Good luck


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Arrow spine*

Used to shoot Carbon Express 3d select. They were very weight consistent and they advertised them as their offering for the most accurate arrow...Well if you could get 8 out of the dozen to fly to the mark you were doing well! The others you just piled in a stack. They couldn't be used for hunting or practice...
I called CE to ask about spine consistency and they said they didn't have any info. about that parameter...That's all I needed to hear...An arrow company that claims to not have info. on the single most important aspect of arrow accuracy? GIVE ME A BREAK! I mean I may not be the sharpest pencil in the box but I don't share ancestry with plants!
Then I called Carbon Tech and talked to the owner...Did he open my eyes! He is the guru of arrow design as far as I'm concerned!
He schooled me on arrow spine and the relationship of spine to accuracy.
I never did shoot his arrows because I wanted the advantage of small diameter arrows for penetration and wind drift but the guy impressed me with his transparency and his knowledge.
I would be using his arrows today if not for the diameter issue...


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*newbie*

I shoot cabelas carbon hunters>Im pretty sure there just carbon express Rebels with a different name.My point is i shoot what i can afford.An the rest of us probably do the same.They say u get what u pay for. A test would help..but i would like to see lower end arrows in there as well..
just a newbie's opinion


----------



## oldbuck (Apr 14, 2006)

*Carbon Arrow review...coming this winter*



Mrwintr said:


> I wish someone would do an evaluation of several leading brand carbon arrows...I would really like to see who's arrows are the overall best. Who does these evaluations and how do we get one started??


Hello, 
I built a spine tester and intend to test as many manufacture's arrows as I can get from my archery shop. The most important aspect is spine consistency. I will test that, measure straightness and grains per inch. I will not test for duability as that is destructive test (cannot afford it, but would love to do it ! ha ha)
Carbon Tech believes that spine consistency is what creats accurate arrows(as others believe also) . I agree with that. Straight to .001" TIR or .005" TIR does not make it accurrate. I hope that within this month I will get enough arrow types to test and post the results for all to see.
Thanks
oldbuck


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Glenn-bob said:


> Used to shoot Carbon Express 3d select. They were very weight consistent and they advertised them as their offering for the most accurate arrow...Well if you could get 8 out of the dozen to fly to the mark you were doing well! The others you just piled in a stack. They couldn't be used for hunting or practice...
> I called CE to ask about spine consistency and they said they didn't have any info. about that parameter...That's all I needed to hear...An arrow company that claims to not have info. on the single most important aspect of arrow accuracy? GIVE ME A BREAK! I mean I may not be the sharpest pencil in the box but I don't share ancestry with plants!
> Then I called Carbon Tech and talked to the owner...Did he open my eyes! He is the guru of arrow design as far as I'm concerned!
> He schooled me on arrow spine and the relationship of spine to accuracy.
> ...


not sure what your talking about, carbon express advertises 360 degree spine consistancy...???


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*I shoot the 49 buck a dozen Cabelas arrows...*

just for fun I put them on my old arrow straightener and found that none of them were more than 2.5 thousandths out of straightness. I thought maybe I got lucky and checked my dad's and guess what, same result.

Best deal around Imho.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Im using Carbon Tech ands CX Maxima Hunters. Probably 2 of th ebest out there. But as far as toughness it has been Gold Tip XT's as far as I can tell. Have had a couple survive the steel target. I have never had anything else do it.


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*forgot to mention...*

Arrow weight only varied 2 grains on the dozen cheap carbons also. Not bad for 49 bucks a dozen.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

NRA republican said:


> Here's a couple posts you might want to take a look at:
> (Post#1 & #14): http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102434
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=331358
> ...


An absolute gold mine of information in the above links. Thank you very much for the post!!!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

That is why i made the move from Ohio to San Diego to run Victory. I wanted to build the best arrow in the world and I think we have it!
I have won several World and Nationals archery shoots and with our SAP Spine Align Process you will get the best group you have ever shot!
What a great idea= A Archer running a arrow company:wink:


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

bart, i have victories but never heard of this "spine align" could you explain?


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

phumb said:


> bart, i have victories but never heard of this "spine align" could you explain?
> 
> I don't have any Vicotry arrows (but I am in the market for arrows) but I have never heard of the "spine align" concept either. So I'm in favor of inlightenment as well. Actually I wonder why should I buy Victory arorws?


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> Im using Carbon Tech ands CX Maxima Hunters. Probably 2 of th ebest out there. But as far as toughness it has been Gold Tip XT's as far as I can tell. Have had a couple survive the steel target. I have never had anything else do it.


Ditto on the Goldtips. I selected the Ultralight Pro's because I wanted a tough but lightweight arrow. I'll be testing them on some hogs this July:darkbeer:


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

phumb said:


> not sure what your talking about, carbon express advertises 360 degree spine consistancy...???


Any company can advertise anything...Nothing stopping them...
To be fair, this was a number of years ago and I'm sure they have been forced by the market to produce product that competes with other manufacturers BUT, at the time, Easton could and would give you specs. on their product, including spine values/consistency.
I can tell you by direct experience that if you bought a dozen 3D Select arrows you could count on retiring four of them immediately...
If you bought 12 Easton Axis arrows you could count on every one to fly to point of aim...*every one.*


----------

